# In a move blatantly revealing his true loyalties, Trump suggests Russia should be reinstated to G7



## Xzi (Jun 8, 2018)

reuters said:
			
		

> Russia was expelled from what was then called the G8 in 2014 because of its annexation of Crimea from Ukraine. Trump’s suggestion of readmitting Russia was unlikely to gain any traction at the gathering of the group that includes the United States, Canada, Japan, Britain, Italy, France and Germany.
> 
> “You know, whether you like it or not, and it may not be politically correct, but we have a world to run and the G7, which used to be the G8, they threw Russia out, they can let Russia come back in, because we should have Russia at the negotiating table,” Trump told reporters before leaving Washington.



https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-g...-russia-should-be-in-g7-meeting-idUKKCN1J41O4

This comes following a week in which Trump has verbally attacked nearly all our allies, and slapped Canada, Mexico, and EU with tariffs for no good reason.  Russia themselves rejected the idea of re-joining the G7, as they realize how bad this looks playing out in a public setting.

Given they talk "regularly" over the phone, is there any doubt at this point that Trump is following Putin's playbook to the letter?  Other than leaving subtlety at the door, anyway.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/05/putin-says-he-talks-to-trump-regularly.html

New relevant edit: As Trump was leaving the G7 summit, he threatened to end *ALL TRADE* with US allies.  The job losses and economic crash would be nearly instant as a result of this, of course.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/06/trump-threatens-to-end-all-trade-with-allies.html


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-g...-russia-should-be-in-g7-meeting-idUKKCN1J41O4
> 
> This comes following a week in which Trump has verbally attacked nearly all our allies, and slapped Canada, Mexico, and EU with tariffs for no good reason.  Russia themselves rejected the idea of re-joining the G7, as they realize how bad this looks playing out in a public setting.
> 
> ...



Nothing shocking here; Comrade Dotard, dah!  He's scrambling to meet Vladdy's demands before Mueller's hammer falls *hard*.  He's down to few choices, these days:  Federal prison, reclusion, or a bloated corpse floating in the Moskva river.
I'm far from a war hawk and I don't say this lightly, but Vlad needs to be eliminated.  100% toxic.   His atrocious behaviors have reached Bond villain-like flagrancy, the next administration would do well to shut him down *permanently*.


----------



## cots (Jun 9, 2018)

Seeking for connections that don't exist relates to a state of psychosis.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2018)

*Grabs popcorn and lawn chair to see this unfold*


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 9, 2018)

Old said:


> Nothing shocking here; Comrade Dotard, dah!  He's scrambling to meet Vladdy's demands before Mueller's hammer falls *hard*.  He's down to few choices, these days:  Federal prison, reclusion, or a bloated corpse floating in the Moskva river.
> I'm far from a war hawk and I don't say this lightly, but Vlad needs to be eliminated.  100% toxic.   His atrocious behaviors have reached Bond villain-like flagrancy, the next administration would do well to shut him down *permanently*.


gonna laugh so hard when all you libtards realize mueller has nothing and has been stalling this entire time


----------



## Nevermore (Jun 9, 2018)

iz t3h ru55i4ns

I love how we're back to this 80s mentality of making an entire country a boogeyman for no apparent reason.  So tolerant.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 9, 2018)

Nevermore said:


> iz t3h ru55i4ns
> 
> I love how we're back to this 80s mentality of making an entire country a boogeyman for no apparent reason.  So tolerant.


also really funny how people actually think the election can be hacked. for that to be possible, "russian" hackers would have to be beside every electronic polling booth, with a laptop connected, and even THEN, it's still impossible. and one more FACT, obama and hillary BOTH said on whatever news article( i think it was CNN), when trump said something to the effect of "hillary is rigging the election against me", they both said "no, the election cannot be hacked(rigged). there is a CNN article about this very thing. then when trump won, they made a new article saying how russia/trump hacked the election. these people have no clue what the hell is going on


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

cots said:


> Seeking for connections that don't exist relates to a state of psychosis.



The inability to separate established *fact* from lies and propaganda is a strong indicator of a low-functioning, ignorant mind.

@Eastonator12 -  Not the brightest bulb, eh?  Typical of cult 45.  Psssssst:  _you've been had_.  (yawwwwnnnn)  See above.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> also really funny how people actually think the election can be hacked.


I happen to believe the election was rigged in favor of Clinton and she _still_ lost.


----------



## cots (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> also really funny how people actually think the election can be hacked. for that to be possible, "russian" hackers would have to be beside every electronic polling booth, with a laptop connected, and even THEN, it's still impossible. and one more FACT, obama and hillary BOTH said on whatever news article( i think it was CNN), when trump said something to the effect of "hillary is rigging the election against me", they both said "no, the election cannot be hacked(rigged). there is a CNN article about this very thing. then when trump won, they made a new article saying how russia/trump hacked the election. these people have no clue what the hell is going on



They are taking advantage of the ignorant for their own monetary gain. Pretty simple.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Jun 9, 2018)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Americans. Enough said.

This is a country that has savaged, ravaged and stolen lands from people since its birth. Now the lefties are under the delusion they live in some sort of a ridiculously moral society. Which no society is.

The right wingers finally have the best president in probably the past 50 years, a true american, a man who is unrelenting, outspoken, and stands up to korea and russia AND still, you lot worry about silly issues such an gun control and abortion.

Oh well, at least you guys aren't destroying other nations as you were under bush and obama. The world can get popcorn and watch you savage one another.

YEEHAW.


----------



## lordkaos (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> also really funny how people actually think the election can be hacked. for that to be possible, "russian" hackers would have to be beside every electronic polling booth, with a laptop connected, and even THEN, it's still impossible. and one more FACT, obama and hillary BOTH said on whatever news article( i think it was CNN), when trump said something to the effect of "hillary is rigging the election against me", they both said "no, the election cannot be hacked(rigged). there is a CNN article about this very thing. then when trump won, they made a new article saying how russia/trump hacked the election. these people have no clue what the hell is going on


No one has said the actual elections were hacked, they're saying Russia was running a disinformation campaign to favor Donald Trump and the thing they're investigating is if Donald Trump was conspiring with them.


----------



## GBAer (Jun 9, 2018)

Trump/Russia is now like a religion. Its so sad...


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 9, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> No one has said the actual elections were hacked, they're saying Russia was running a disinformation campaign to favor Donald Trump.


no, there are lots of people saying the election was rigged/hacked in Trumps favor. But for what you said, if anyone was running a disinformation campaign, it was the Clintons. The media was CONSTANTLY slamming him and praising her. Its a miracle he actually won. although, i will agree, the Wikileaks email leaks most likely played a part in Hillary losing. Not like she should've been able to

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MadonnaProject said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Americans. Enough said.
> 
> This is a country that has savaged, ravaged and stolen lands from people since its birth. Now the lefties are under the delusion they live in some sort of a ridiculously moral society. Which no society is.
> 
> ...


its quite sad that all people in america care about is gun control. how well has that worked for literally any country that got rid of em? It didn't help.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Glyptofane said:


> I happen to believe the election was rigged in favor of Clinton and she _still_ lost.


it was, the media was constantly "ruining" donald trump and favoring hillary, maybe the commonpeople noticed the irony and voted for donald because of it. if liberals even have standards they're double standards


----------



## Taffy (Jun 9, 2018)

I stopped caring about politics long ago tbh. Too much bs, I deal with enough at school already.

Some people need to know how to shut up. 



speaking of which... TAFFY! SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

Nevermore said:


> iz t3h ru55i4ns
> 
> I love how we're back to this 80s mentality of making an entire country a boogeyman for no apparent reason.  So tolerant.



Not an entire country, that would be inane and xenophobic.  The "boogeyman" in question is a dictator.  A cold blooded kleptocrat and an established war criminal.  This particular dictator is responsible for the criminal grifter currently (and temporarily) polluting the White House.  These are *facts*.

You should educate yourself on the *reality* of the situation before making demonstrably false statements and appearing foolish.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 9, 2018)

Old said:


> The inability to separate established *fact* from lies and propaganda is a strong indicator of a low-functioning, ignorant mind.
> 
> @Eastonator12 -  Not the brightest bulb, eh?  Typical of cult 45.  Psssssst:  _you've been had_.  (yawwwwnnnn)  See above.


"cult 45", im trying to have a civil argument yet you call everyone who disagrees with you a moron. typical liberal behavior. dont understand why you couldn't at least attempt to prove me wrong


----------



## SG854 (Jun 9, 2018)

Taffy said:


> I stopped caring about politics long ago tbh. Too much bs, I deal with enough at school already.
> 
> Some people need to know how to shut up.
> 
> ...


If you are young don't worry about Politics and just enjoy your life.
Take care of school and your life first before you worry about others.


----------



## Disturbed1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> "cult 45", im trying to have a civil argument yet you call everyone who disagrees with you a moron. typical liberal behavior. dont understand why you couldn't at least attempt to prove me wrong



Yeah, he just want's to have a civil argument you libtard! 

Oh shit, wait...


----------



## lordkaos (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> no, there are lots of people saying the election was rigged/hacked in Trumps favor. But for what you said, if anyone was running a disinformation campaign, it was the Clintons. The media was CONSTANTLY slamming him and praising her. Its a miracle he actually won. although, i will agree, the Wikileaks email leaks most likely played a part in Hillary losing. Not like she should've been able to
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking you some questions to understand the way you think:
Why exactly do you hate Hillary so much?
are you against any type of gun control? and if so, why?


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> "cult 45", im trying to have a _*civil argument*_ yet you call everyone who disagrees with you a moron. typical liberal behavior. dont understand why you couldn't at least attempt to prove me wrong





Eastonator12 said:


> gonna laugh so hard when all you *libtards *realize mueller has nothing and has been stalling this entire time



Does the phrase "libtards" fit into your "civil argument"?  Water is wet, the sky is blue, and the drumpf is a career criminal in Putin's control.  There is nothing to "prove wrong".  You appear to have been Fox-pilled; just remember it's never too late to evolve, change for the better, and open your eyes to *reality*!

Side note/curious:  I wonder how many actual Russiabots operate on this forum?  Based on post histories, threads being posted in, etc., one has to wonder....


----------



## cots (Jun 9, 2018)

Old said:


> Does the phrase "libtards" fit into your "civil argument"?  Water is wet, the sky is blue, and the drumpf is a career criminal in Putin's control.  There is nothing to "prove wrong".  You appear to have been Fox-pilled; just remember it's never too late to evolve, change for the better, and open your eyes to *reality*!
> 
> Side note/curious:  I wonder how many actual Russiabots operate on this forum?  Based on post histories, threads being posted in, etc., one has to wonder....



What type of evidence do you have that Trump is under Putins control?


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> If you don't mind me asking you some questions to understand the way you think:
> Why exactly do you hate Hillary so much?
> are you against any type of gun control? and if so, why?



Save your breath/keystrokes, they are *told* what to think and in most cases have sadly lost the ability for rational thought....







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cots said:


> What type of evidence do you have that Trump is under Putins control?








You have a great day and keep that blindfold tightly in place, eh?   Life is far too short, so in the interest of *not* attempting rational dialogue with a brick wall, I'll now excuse myself from any further interaction with you.  As for me, I'm off uncover evidence that cows go _'mooooooo'_!


----------



## invaderyoyo (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> "cult 45", im trying to have a civil argument yet you call everyone who disagrees with you a moron. typical liberal behavior.



Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2018)

cots said:


> Seeking for connections that don't exist relates to a state of psychosis.


Rofl, these are statements made in a public setting in front of other world leaders.  Just because you want to ignore them doesn't mean they don't exist.  I provided two sources for what I was claiming in the OP, and I can provide a third for the tariffs if you really need it.  Keep those blinders on, pal.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2018)

*snip*
All American citizens should care that the president puts Russia's interests ahead of the US's.  We might be too far gone into an Idiocracy for people to understand the consequences of that, unfortunately.  Hint: it's a big part of why gas prices are skyrocketing right now, as one of the more minor examples.

I suppose all I can hope for to wake people the hell up is an economic crash in 2019 as a result of Trump's trade war and regulatory capture/repeal.


----------



## cots (Jun 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Rofl, these are statements made in a public setting in front of other world leaders.  Just because you want to ignore them doesn't mean they don't exist.  I provided two sources for what I was claiming in the OP, and I can provide a third for the tariffs if you really need it.  Keep those blinders on, pal.



I don't deny that Trump asked for Russia to attend the summit, but what I was trying to say that the Liberals are grasping at straws with these investigation links between Russia and the Trump Administration. It's more of a political stunt to appease the left. You'd think that by now they would have found proof. It's simply a witch hunt (just like the witch hunt against Hilliary).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Old said:


> Save your breath/keystrokes, they are *told* what to think and in most cases have sadly lost the ability for rational thought....
> 
> You have a great day and keep that blindfold tightly in place, eh?   Life is far too short, so in the interest of *not* attempting rational dialogue with a brick wall, I'll now excuse myself from any further interaction with you.  As for me, I'm off uncover evidence that cows go _'mooooooo'_!



Shew troll. Go away.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2018)

cots said:


> I don't deny that Trump asked for Russia to attend the summit, but what I was trying to say that the Liberals are grasping at straws with these investigation links between Russia and the Trump Administration. It's more of a political stunt to appease the left. You'd think that by now they would have found proof. It's simply a witch hunt (just like the witch hunt against Hilliary).


The Mueller investigation has over 20 indictments already.  The vast majority of the people indicted have direct ties to the Trump campaign.  Again it's clear you're operating with blinders on because the facts are inconvenient.

Also, Mueller is a Republican and the investigation only began because Trump publicly stated he fired Comey to take pressure off from the Russia investigation.  If Trump had stated he fired Comey just because it was a Tuesday, he would've been in the clear legally.  There's only his own stupidity to blame for the hot water he's in now.  Public statements praising Russia and/or attempting to obstruct justice aren't helping his case.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 9, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> If you don't mind me asking you some questions to understand the way you think:
> Why exactly do you hate Hillary so much?
> are you against any type of gun control? and if so, why?


i dont hate hillary, i just don't like the fact that she claims shes a "feminist", when you should've heard the way she spoke about the women bill raped, you wouldn't think the same about her. Also, she's a socialist, and that never works. I don't like her policies at all.

As for gun control, I think that you should have to take a mental stability test and a course on how to safely use said weapon. i dont think guns are the problem, its the people that own them. gun LAWS aren't going to stop criminals from having them, just the civilians who can no longer protect themselves

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Old said:


> Does the phrase "libtards" fit into your "civil argument"?  Water is wet, the sky is blue, and the drumpf is a career criminal in Putin's control.  There is nothing to "prove wrong".  You appear to have been Fox-pilled; just remember it's never too late to evolve, change for the better, and open your eyes to *reality*!
> 
> Side note/curious:  I wonder how many actual Russiabots operate on this forum?  Based on post histories, threads being posted in, etc., one has to wonder....


I don't understand what the deal here is. What will you say when mueller comes out with nothing? that his whole investigation was a huge waste of time and money? Or that trump and putin silenced him. There comes a point when you've taken things too far. There has been no evidence at all, that anyone in the trump campaign colluded with russia. There is evidence, however, that the Obama administration placed a spy in the trump campaign. How is that legal at all? the whole system is fucked up, and no matter WHAT person is in power, they can't actually fix the corruption behind it.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> Also, she's a socialist, and that never works.


Lol, that's definitely not Hillary.  She's a corporate centrist bureaucrat.  Would've just been the boring status quo for four years under Hillary, which now seems like a dreamscape compared to what we've actually had to deal with.  Bernie was the Socialist, and he would've been my first pick for president.  The income gap in America is ridiculous and growing larger every day.



Eastonator12 said:


> There has been no evidence at all, that anyone in the trump campaign colluded with russia.


Here's the full list of 23 indictments in the Russia investigation thus far, not that I expect anyone to stop parroting this lie about "no evidence."

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/2/20/17031772/mueller-indictments-grand-jury

Spoiler alert: those who didn't work directly for the Trump campaign were working to interfere in the 2016 election on Trump's behalf.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Lol, that's definitely not Hillary.  She's a corporate centrist bureaucrat.  Would've just been the boring status quo for four years under Hillary, which now seems like a dreamscape compared to what we've actually had to deal with.  Bernie was the Socialist, and he would've been my first pick for president.  The income gap in America is ridiculous and growing larger every day.


you're right, i mixed the two of them up. Sorry about that. Why would you want a socialist in power though? Because what socialism does(as proven by history, Venezuela, and many other countries), is simply SAY they're helping the little guy out by making the rich people pay more in taxes. Then what happens, is the doctors and other factory leaders say "Why the fuck should I work all day, to support losers at home, when I could sit at home, for even more money!" Thats when the whole thing falls apart, because no one works anymore, no one provides food, no one performs surgeries. And then the people who imposed socialism in the first place walk out scot free, 100x richer than they were before. This is how it has played out in every country that imposed socialism. But MAYBE, just MAYBE, it could work for around 40-50 years, in a country that was already wealthy. What the problem is in america, is we AREN'T wealthy. The dollar's value falls every day. We are trillions in debt. Socialism would never work here, at least not anymore.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> you're right, i mixed the two of them up. Sorry about that. Why would you want a socialist in power though? Because what socialism does(as proven by history, Venezuela, and many other countries), is simply SAY they're helping the little guy out by making the rich people pay more in taxes. Then what happens, is the doctors and other factory leaders say "Why the fuck should I work all day, to support losers at home, when I could sit at home, for even more money!" Thats when the whole thing falls apart, because no one works anymore, no one provides food, no one performs surgeries. And then the people who imposed socialism in the first place walk out scot free, 100x richer than they were before. This is how it has played out in every country that imposed socialism. But MAYBE, just MAYBE, it could work for around 40-50 years, in a country that was already wealthy. What the problem is in america, is we AREN'T wealthy. The dollar's value falls every day. We are trillions in debt. Socialism would never work here, at least not anymore.


America has implemented a number of Socialist policies over the years, we've never stuck to one particular economic/social system.  Nor was Bernie suggesting we transition to an entirely Socialist system, only that there are common sense solutions to ease the financial burden on the lower classes.  Trump has ended up spending that money anyway, but in the form of massive tax cuts for corporations and the ultra-wealthy who didn't need them.


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> America has implemented a number of Socialist policies over the years, we've never stuck to one particular economic/social system.  Nor was Bernie suggesting we transition to an entirely Socialist system, only that there are common sense solutions to ease the financial burden on the lower classes.  Trump has ended up spending that money anyway, but in the form of massive tax cuts for corporations and the ultra-wealthy who didn't need them.


im not ultra rich, im lower middle class, and from his polices alone i have around 12k extra money i didnt have under obama


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> im not ultra rich, im lower middle class, and from his polices alone i have around 12k extra money i didnt have under obama


Not sure where you're getting that number.  I get roughly an extra 20 cents per check.  He didn't slash the personal tax rate near as much as he did the corporate tax rate.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 9, 2018)

no wonder why humanity is fucking doomed


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Not sure where you're getting that number.  I get roughly an extra 20 cents per check.  He didn't slash the personal tax rate near as much as he did the corporate tax rate.


I mean, when i did my taxes, i have 12k more than i did last year


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> I mean, when i did my taxes, i have 12k more than i did last year


Oh, well there are a lot of factors involved in that.  Probably a very small portion is actually due to the tax cut.  Over a trillion dollars has been added to the US debt since Trump took office, all money that could've gone to crumbling infrastructure, or education/tuition costs, or water purity in the US, but not a cent did.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Also, Mueller is a Republican and the investigation only began because Trump publicly stated he fired Comey to take pressure off from the Russia investigation.  If Trump had stated he fired Comey just because it was a Tuesday, he would've been in the clear legally.  There's only his own stupidity to blame for the hot water he's in now.  Public statements praising Russia and/or attempting to obstruct justice aren't helping his case.


then what happens when this is released? https://www.npr.org/2018/06/07/6180...kbomb-for-comey-and-lynch-now-set-for-release


----------



## Xzi (Jun 9, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> then what happens when this is released? https://www.npr.org/2018/06/07/6180...kbomb-for-comey-and-lynch-now-set-for-release


Uhmm, nothing?  Screeching about Hillary's e-mails _again_ is just about the most impotent thing Republicans could be doing right now.  It's obvious they don't really care too, otherwise there'd be an investigation into the Trump white house doxxing American citizens critical of them via e-mail.  That was almost a year ago now.

https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/7/14/15973464/white-house-election-integrity-doxx


----------



## pustal (Jun 9, 2018)

cots said:


> What type of evidence do you have that Trump is under Putins control?



Donald Jr. emails and Trump Tower meeting, Manafort, Peter W. Smith, Papadopoulos, Trump's rethoric shift during the campaign towards Russia, etc.


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Uhmm, nothing?  Screeching about Hillary's e-mails _again_ is just about the most impotent thing Republicans could be doing right now.  It's obvious they don't really care too, otherwise there'd be an investigation into the Trump white house doxxing American citizens critical of them via e-mail.  That was almost a year ago now.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2017/7/14/15973464/white-house-election-integrity-doxx



Yeahhh, one of the (many) sardonically hilarious aspects of the whole scene -- the poor deluded dummies will *still* be squawking about "emails", "tarmac", and "spies" (LOL) WHILE the dotard is literally being led away in shackles.   
Sadly, it's all they've got; try like hell to muddy the waters of truth & justice in *any* was possible.

Keep in mind:  These are the same 'people' that gobble up Fox/breitbart propaganda at an alarming rate, to the point where it's got them doing things like actually _slandering_ a decorated & universally respected Special Counsel (and war hero) as well as demonizing a 70-year-old former First Lady whose only 'crime' is being an awkward government nerd.  
This isn't going to end well for them and they realize this.  What we've been witnessing these last few months is the pure, unadulterated *desperation* of those that are seemingly too stupid to even realize they are in the *wrong*.  Sad!


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 9, 2018)

Xzi said:


> https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/2/20/17031772/mueller-indictments-grand-jury


In short: Some Russians may have trolled social media during the 2016 presidential race. Is that about the gist of it?


----------



## lordkaos (Jun 9, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> i dont hate hillary, i just don't like the fact that she claims shes a "feminist", when you should've heard the way she spoke about the women bill raped, you wouldn't think the same about her. Also, she's a socialist, and that never works. I don't like her policies at all.
> 
> As for gun control, I think that you should have to take a mental stability test and a course on how to safely use said weapon. i dont think guns are the problem, its the people that own them. gun LAWS aren't going to stop criminals from having them, just the civilians who can no longer protect themselves
> 
> ...


I don't know about the socialist part, all the things she has done seem pretty capitalistic to me, so you agree people with mental health problems shouldn't be able to buy guns right?. also, the Mueller investigation has not been for nothing as there have been results, a dozens of Russian nationals have been indicted for trying to interfere in the election, although it still has not been proven whether trump had anything to do with it, if he has nothing to hide then he should let the investigation run its course, otherwise the Russia cloud will hang over his head for the rest of his life.


----------



## Nevermore (Jun 9, 2018)

Old said:


> Not an entire country, that would be inane and xenophobic.  The "boogeyman" in question is a dictator.  A cold blooded kleptocrat and an established war criminal.  This particular dictator is responsible for the criminal grifter currently (and temporarily) polluting the White House.  These are *facts*.
> 
> You should educate yourself on the *reality* of the situation before making demonstrably false statements and appearing foolish.


This guy bolds words for emphasis.  It means he know what he's talking about while he frantically types wearing his "I'm With Her" tinfoil hat. LUL. So woke! "Do your own research!"


----------



## Old (Jun 9, 2018)

Nevermore said:


> I'm an obvious alt-right troll. Virginity & living at home well into my 20s has me existing in a haze of frustration, *rage*, and abject failure.  Projection and deflection are all I know. It's probably for the best if you just ignore me, like 98% of this forum does.



Fixed & done!


----------



## Nevermore (Jun 9, 2018)

Old said:


> Fixed & done!


Lmao ya got me with the ad hominem attacks, so stunning and brave.

Just keep in mind, you've posted more comments than I have in the span of 3 months, compared to my account being 4 years old. This is elementary "pot calling kettle black".

I do love how every time when someone isn't on the side of your kind, I see a retort by labeling them as "alt-right troll". Because anybody who doesn't agree with you is literally a Nazi! It's middle-school level mental gymnastics.

But that's okay.  Because it's all about being progressive and tolerant and celebrating diversity, right? That includes diversity of thought, no?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 10, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> also really funny how people actually think the election can be hacked. for that to be possible, "russian" hackers would have to be beside every electronic polling booth, with a laptop connected, and even THEN, it's still impossible. and one more FACT, obama and hillary BOTH said on whatever news article( i think it was CNN), when trump said something to the effect of "hillary is rigging the election against me", they both said "no, the election cannot be hacked(rigged). there is a CNN article about this very thing. then when trump won, they made a new article saying how russia/trump hacked the election. these people have no clue what the hell is going on


Is not an issue of polling stations being hacked, it's an issue of online propaganda originating from Russian IP addresses that objectively influenced the campaign results

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nevermore said:


> But that's okay.  Because it's all about being progressive and tolerant and celebrating diversity, right? That includes diversity of thought, no?


For all the legitimate stuff you typed leading up to this, I'm guessing you already know why this line is bullshit


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2018)

Isn't G7 just a discussion about economy? What benefits does a country even get from being a member? 

If it's just a discussion about economic stuff, then excluding Russia is pretty dumb. Sure, sanction them, but kicking them out of a discussion on economy is pretty dumb. Russia is the biggest country land mass wise. If anything, China, South Korea, Brazil and India should be invited too.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 10, 2018)

Viri said:


> Isn't G7 just a discussion about economy? What benefits does a country even get from being a member?
> 
> If it's just a discussion about economic stuff, then excluding Russia is pretty dumb. Sure, sanction them, but kicking them out of a discussion on economy is pretty dumb. Russia is the biggest country land mass wise. If anything, China, South Korea, Brazil and India should be invited too.


G7 stands for "Group of Seven", which according to my understanding is represented by the nations that have the seven largest economies in the world.

That Trump is placing trade embargos on the other six members while simultaneously saying he wants to invite Russia to the table really... REALLY doesn't look good


----------



## lordkaos (Jun 10, 2018)

Viri said:


> Isn't G7 just a discussion about economy? What benefits does a country even get from being a member?
> 
> If it's just a discussion about economic stuff, then excluding Russia is pretty dumb. Sure, sanction them, but kicking them out of a discussion on economy is pretty dumb. Russia is the biggest country land mass wise. If anything, China, South Korea, Brazil and India should be invited too.


They excluded Russia after the invasion of Crimea, I assume that in order to come back they would need to give that territory back to Ukraine, there's also the G20 where they have Brazil, China and India as members.


----------



## netovsk (Jun 10, 2018)

Eastonator12 said:


> also really funny how people actually think the election can be hacked.



The only things that actually got hacked were key democratic party representatives e-mail record.

They "hacked" elections by exposing part of the true nature of only one party involved.

When you can't really do anything about the message, you shoot the messenger. The "hack" was about letting voters have information they weren't supposed to.


----------



## lordkaos (Jun 10, 2018)

netovsk said:


> The only things that actually got hacked were key democratic party representatives e-mail record.
> 
> They "hacked" elections by exposing part of the true nature of only one party involved.
> 
> When you can't really do anything about the message, you shoot the messenger. The "hack" was about letting voters have information they weren't supposed to.


then explain to me this, now there's a republican president, congress and senate, if they're so sure the democratic party did something so illegal, then why don't they open an investigation right now?, cause they know there's nothing there that the republican party hasn't done already.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 10, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> then explain to me this, now there's a republican president, congress and senate, if they're so sure the democratic party did something so illegal, then why don't they open an investigation right now?, cause they know there's nothing there that the republican party hasn't done already.


... Because it wasn't the Democratic party that did anything illegal


----------



## lordkaos (Jun 10, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> ... Because it wasn't the Democratic party that did anything illegal


and that's what they don't do anything, it's like that voter fraud commission that was formed after the election and then disbanded cause they didn't find any evidence of voter fraud, probably they didn't report that on Fox News.


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> G7 stands for "Group of Seven", which according to my understanding is represented by the nations that have the seven largest economies in the world.
> 
> That Trump is placing trade embargos on the other six members while simultaneously saying he wants to invite Russia to the table really... REALLY doesn't look good





lordkaos said:


> They excluded Russia after the invasion of Crimea, I assume that in order to come back they would need to give that territory back to Ukraine, there's also the G20 where they have Brazil, China and India as members.


Why isn't China part of G7? China has a bigger economy than most of the G7 members.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 10, 2018)

Viri said:


> Why isn't China part of G7? China has a bigger economy than most of the G7 members.


Because that wasn't the case when it was formed. I personally would see no harm in seeing China in on trade negotiations, though. Maybe even some sort of new trans-Pacific partnership between a bunch of countries that could serve as a new summit


----------



## xpoverzion (Jun 10, 2018)

Old said:


> Nothing shocking here; Comrade Dotard, dah!  He's scrambling to meet Vladdy's demands before Mueller's hammer falls *hard*.  He's down to few choices, these days:  Federal prison, reclusion, or a bloated corpse floating in the Moskva river.
> I'm far from a war hawk and I don't say this lightly, but Vlad needs to be eliminated.  100% toxic.   His atrocious behaviors have reached Bond villain-like flagrancy, the next administration would do well to shut him down *permanently*.


Nah.  You have it all all wrong.  Those who know anything about the world know that America is Israels little bitch.  Israel hates Russia going all the way back to the pogroms of the late 1800's.  Trump is clueless of this.  Trump would rather see two giant nuclear powers getting along.  Israel can't reveal their hand to the world regarding how they rule over the United States.  So Israel creates massive amounts of propaganda so that Americans are against Israel's enemies as well.  And you're just a product of Israel's propaganda machine.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 10, 2018)

Best I can say: get in politics.


----------



## lordkaos (Jun 10, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> Nah.  You have it all all wrong.  Those who know anything about the world know that America is Israels little bitch.  Israel hates Russia going all the way back to the pogroms of the late 1800's.  Trump is clueless of this.  Trump would rather see two giant nuclear powers getting along.  Israel can't reveal their hand to the world regarding how they rule over the United States.  So Israel creates massive amounts of propaganda so that Americans are against Israel's enemies as well.  And you're just a product of Israel's propaganda machine.


omg, what's the deal with you?, all your posts are filled with anti-Israel stuff.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 10, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> omg, what's the deal with you?, all your posts are filled with anti-Israel stuff.


Just report it, don't give him the satisfaction of interaction


----------



## netovsk (Jun 10, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> then explain to me this, now there's a republican president, congress and senate, if they're so sure the democratic party did something so illegal, then why don't they open an investigation right now?, cause they know there's nothing there that the republican party hasn't done already.



Not saying they did anything illegal. Not sure how a witch hunt on the opposing party would help the current situation anyways. Just stating what the "hack" was.


----------



## Viri (Jun 10, 2018)

lordkaos said:


> omg, what's the deal with you?, all your posts are filled with anti-Israel stuff.


Look at his flag, that should answer your question.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> In short: Some Russians may have trolled social media during the 2016 presidential race. Is that about the gist of it?


The only possible way that's what you get from that is if you didn't read it at all.  Trump campaign managers being indicted left and right for direct communications with Russian oligarchs and their proxies has nothing to do with social media trolls.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 10, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The only possible way that's what you get from that is if you didn't read it at all.  Trump campaign managers being indicted left and right for direct communications with Russian oligarchs and their proxies has nothing to do with social media trolls.


Well. It does, just indirectly


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well. It does, just indirectly


True, the scope of this is massive.  Social media, state election systems being hacked, money being funneled from Russia to the NRA to Trump's campaign, money laundering through real estate, the list goes on and on.  Reducing it to just one thing is a lie of omission.  This about sums it up:


----------



## Eastonator12 (Jun 10, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Oh, well there are a lot of factors involved in that.  Probably a very small portion is actually due to the tax cut.  Over a trillion dollars has been added to the US debt since Trump took office, all money that could've gone to crumbling infrastructure, or education/tuition costs, or water purity in the US, but not a cent did.


You have a point there. Bush added like, 10 trillion to the debt, then obama did i think 8 trillion to it...


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 10, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The only possible way that's what you get from that is if you didn't read it at all.  Trump campaign managers being indicted left and right for direct communications with Russian oligarchs and their proxies has nothing to do with social media trolls.


I read the whole article. Not sure why you are so insane against us and Russians really. That's literally, what the source said, like, "that's all we have right now". Like you creeps are looking for more where there is nothing there. I mean, stop.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> I read the whole article. Not sure why you are so insane against us and Russians really. That's literally, what the source said, like, "that's all we have right now". Like you creeps are looking for more where there is nothing there. I mean, stop.


Russia is guilty of a ridiculous amount of human rights abuses, and Putin is a dictator who has critics assassinated on a near daily basis.  How about you tell me why any of that is worth legitimizing on the world stage?  Or why you think the US should become a dystopian oligarchy like Russia has devolved into?

There is no good reason to be supporting Russia's interests right now.  Their interests do not align with US interests in any way.  We gain absolutely nothing from giving Putin a larger piece of the pie, but stand to lose quite a bit.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 10, 2018)

what about how they fucked your bernie guy?! damn you still look at bitch. well, to me, i am disgusted by jewish crimes where they murder palstinians... what is your deal?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> what about how they fucked your bernie guy?! damn you still look at bitch. well, to me, i am disgusted by jewish crimes where they murder palstinians... what is your deal?


What the hell does Trump's involvement with Russia have to do with Bernie?  And despite this being off-topic, I don't believe that the primaries were rigged, Clinton simply had stronger support in the Southern states than Bernie unfortunately.  He won my state.

On the other random subject you brought into this, I definitely don't support Israel as long as they have an extremist Prime Minister (Netanyahu).  Obviously I don't support Hamas, either, but the US doesn't funnel money and weapons to Hamas, only Israel.  What concerns me most is the possibility of the US going to war with Iran, since that would clearly be on Israel's behalf.  It should be more than enough that we give them financial and arms support, if they want to get into another never-ending Middle East quagmire, then they should have to do the fighting themselves.


----------



## Navonod (Jun 10, 2018)

Saw the title and thought to myself "Here we go again". Then I remembered this.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> Saw the title and thought to myself "Here we go again". Then I remembered this.



Talk about one-hit wonders.  Although calling that song a "hit" is probably a stretch too.


----------



## Navonod (Jun 10, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Talk about one-hit wonders.  Although calling that song a "hit" is probably a stretch too.


It's alright. We used to play Halo while listening to this among other songs. Good times.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> It's alright. We used to play Halo while listening to this among other songs. Good times.


When I was a youngin I'd listen to the Playstation song while grinding away at Smash on N64.  Fair warning, it was the early days of techno/electronica.


----------



## Navonod (Jun 10, 2018)

Xzi said:


> When I was a youngin I'd listen to the Playstation song while grinding away at Smash on N64.



I'm gonna tell Nintendo and they are gonna delete your smash 64 save and ban you from Mario kart.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> I'm gonna tell Nintendo and they are gonna delete your smash 64 save and ban you from Mario cart.


Funny enough, I no longer have an N64, but I do have a original fat PSX sitting around somewhere.  I spent so much time getting that last stage in Smash 64, too.  Very hard, 3 lives, no continues.


----------



## Navonod (Jun 10, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Funny enough, I no longer have an N64, but I do have a original fat PSX sitting around somewhere.  I spent so much time getting that last stage in Smash 64, too.  Very hard, 3 lives, no continues.


Pretty impressive. I wish I would have kept my N64. I had the Pikachu one.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 10, 2018)

DrGreed said:


> It's alright. We used to play Halo while listening to this among other songs. Good times.


This was my song. I would listen to this and play N64 and Gameboy Color.

Still have my n64. I never owned n64 smash, but would play it alot at my friends house. That and Pokemon Stadium.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

SG854 said:


> This was my song. I would listen to this and play N64 and Gameboy Color.
> 
> Still have my n64. I never owned n64 smash, but would play it alot at my friends house. That and Pokemon Stadium.


OMG the very first Pokemon movie, there's a rush of nostalgia.  Powerglove's is definitely a better version of the Pokemon theme, but it wasn't around until 2010.


----------



## Navonod (Jun 10, 2018)

Xzi said:


> OMG the very first Pokemon movie, there's a rush of nostalgia.  Powerglove's is definitely a better version of the Pokemon theme, but it wasn't around until 2010.




I prefer this one.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 10, 2018)

Xzi said:


> OMG the very first Pokemon movie, there's a rush of nostalgia.  Powerglove's is definitely a better version of the Pokemon theme, but it wasn't around until 2010.



I had that Pokemon Soundtrack CD. And saw the Movie in theaters and got the Mew card.
Pokemon on Kids WB.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2018)

What a tone shift, but since we are talking about nostalgia for a moment.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 10, 2018)

Trump is Putin's Brown-noser.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 10, 2018)

Well, another day, another absolutely moronic statement from Trump.

'Trump threatens to end *ALL TRADE* with US allies'

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/06/trump-threatens-to-end-all-trade-with-allies.html

Whole new level of toddler tantrum right here.  This is almost worthy of a new thread.  Think I'll just edit the OP.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Well, another day, another absolutely moronic statement from Trump.
> 
> 'Trump threatens to end *ALL TRADE* with US allies'
> 
> ...


Some people can't realize when they need to keep their big mouth shut.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Well, another day, another absolutely moronic statement from Trump.
> 
> 'Trump threatens to end *ALL TRADE* with US allies'
> 
> ...


10 days ago? DAMNIT! I totally missed this gem. 


Any chance the white house (and NY's Trump tower) can be separated from the rest of the USA (which will thenafter be known as USA2.0)? If so, I would totally agree with this move!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 21, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> 10 days ago? DAMNIT! I totally missed this gem.
> 
> 
> Any chance the white house (and NY's Trump tower) can be separated from the rest of the USA (which will thenafter be known as USA2.0)? If so, I would totally agree with this move!


Speaking of things you missed, there's a vote to split California into three separate states on the ballot this November, two of which would be Republican-controlled


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 21, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Speaking of things you missed, there's a vote to split California into three separate states on the ballot this November, two of which would be Republican-controlled


Because In California, Anything Goes!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 21, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Because In California, Anything Goes!


I really... REALLY wish that we could just scrap the electoral college and popular vote system and just implement a) a ranked voting system (vs "one choice", like we have now), and b) a "one person = one vote" policy so that you truly get the will of the majority of the population and gerrymandering becomes a non-issue


----------



## seren3 (Jul 19, 2018)

I was really surprised how much he shilled for Russia at that summit.

It makes me sad, we're definitely moving towards authoritarianism. Give it another few decades and we'll be indistinguishable from China and Russia.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 19, 2018)

seren3 said:


> I was really surprised how much he shilled for Russia at that summit.
> 
> It makes me sad, we're definitely moving towards authoritarianism. Give it another few decades and we'll be indistinguishable from China and Russia.


Hmm...to be honest: I wasn't. If anything, his 180-turns are just a bit faster than before. And since I'm not a US citizen, I can afford to find it hilarious. I mean...come on!

Trump: I want to cancel all economic sanctions on them, basically letting them off the hook for invading the Krim. And by the way: I see no reason why the Russians would help me win the election.
Press: wait...does that mean that Mueller's investigation is wrong?
Trump: Putin personally told me he had nothing to do with it and I believe him.
Governator Schwarzenegger: what's the matter with you? You look like a little wet noodle!
Trump: oh, wait...I misspoke. I meant to say that I believe what our intelligence department has uncovered.
Press: so...Russians are no longer tergetting us?
Trump: no.
Sarah Sanders: the president actually meant to say yes.


At this rate, I predict he ragequits his job by the end of the week.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 19, 2018)

This "news" is very one-sided. Are gaming forums now turning into Buzzfeed? I don't even like Trump but you won't get many people to side with you if they can see an attempt to manipulate.


----------



## Axido (Jul 19, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> 10 days ago? DAMNIT! I totally missed this gem.
> 
> 
> Any chance the white house (and NY's Trump tower) can be separated from the rest of the USA (which will thenafter be known as USA2.0)? If so, I would totally agree with this move!



Screw USA 2.0. I already got USB 3.1. It not only has a higher number. Nah, it also has a B instead of an A! 
... wait, speaking in alphabetical grades A is actually better than B... Dammit!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 19, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> This "news" is very one-sided. Are gaming forums now turning into Buzzfeed? I don't even like Trump but you won't get many people to side with you if they can see an attempt to manipulate.


Three things:
1) this is sort of an off-topic section of the forum where everyone - left, right, up, down...whatever political preference - can choose and post. None of us are professional reporters, so don't expect unbiassed things
2) feel free to enlighten us with two-, three- or more sided news.
3) perhaps you haven't noticed, but there's a pretty lively discussion following most posts. If we just wanted to maintain our own narrow point of view, we'd lock our threads after posting stuff. Instead, we allow everyone to disagree and often discuss things in it.


----------



## bodefuceta (Jul 19, 2018)

Let's recap Putin's puppet Chuck Schumer bowing to his Lord.



Spoiler



https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/wp-content/uploads/shumer-putin-puppet-.jpg



HIS LORD!!

HAHA! I'm so funny I can meme like a lefty!

DEMOCRATIC LEADERS ARE PUTIN'S PUPPETS! HE'S USING THEM TO LET THE WORLD THINK HE CONTROLS THE USA! LIBTARDS CAN'T 4D CHESS!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 19, 2018)

bodefuceta said:


> Let's recap Putin's puppet Chuck Schumer bowing to his Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know things are bad when even The Gateway Pundit takes down an image


----------

